# CCI - last straw....



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I got my renewal quote from CCI through.... nearly a 50% increase, when nothing has changed. 

This is just pathetic!!!!!!


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Sadly thats just the norm with all companies now as far as I can see. 
They must just hope you forget and let it renew as when ever I phone them to discuss it suddenly drops lower than the year before 
I've never been with CCI by the way. 
J


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

KAT said:


> Sadly thats just the norm with all companies now as far as I can see.
> They must just hope you forget and let it renew as when ever I phone them to discuss it suddenly drops lower than the year before
> I've never been with CCI by the way.
> J


I know its the norm, but just so annoying uke:

I have emailed them, but will be speaking to Sky as well as a few others shortly.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Feel free to PM over your contact details Graham


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

KAT said:


> Sadly thats just the norm with all companies now as far as I can see.


A 50% increase with no change of circumstances is very much not the norm.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

I had a 10% increase with cci. Shopped around and saved myself nearly 2k


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Speaking to Admiral and they are doing a multi-car policy with my "train-station fiesta" and it will be 720 for the 2 cars.... £421 for the GTR )))


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

SkyInsurance said:


> A 50% increase with no change of circumstances is very much not the norm.


The automatic renual letter I got from Admiral wanted nearly double of last years premium from me until I phoned, I then got free breakdown cover on 2 cars and still nearly £50 less. 
Bennets wanted £155 for my scooter compared to £73 last year, the most they would come down to is 130 odd so I've changed. 
Keith Michaels charged me £900 last year for my Evo, I have a few quotes so far all between £440 - £500 so I cant see how they could possibly make up for robbing me like that the past year so I will be changing from them soon as well. 
Thats just this year 
J


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I have no change in circumstances either by the way. 
J


----------

